# Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest w/You--ABC News



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Kris L. Christine said:


> * Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest with You? * ABC News 11/22/13
> Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest With You? | Video - ABC News
> 
> "Pushing the Shots" at 4:31. Remember as you watch that the American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Guidelines referenced in this news article show distemper, parvo & hepatitis vaccines have a proven *MINIMUM* duration of immunity of 7 years by challenge and up to 15 years serologically.
> ...



THANKS KRIS !!! Thank you for all the great information that you provide. I have titered for years and wish more people would realize how much damage is done to their dogs with unnessary shots,meds and procedures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting this! I will repost on Facebook. I have been saying stuff like this for some time now, and here is someone else backing me


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I posted it on Facebook too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

You are all quite welcome, please feel free to cross-post & share the information to help educate other pet owners!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's a good thing you posted this and I hope it really spreads to the general dog owning public fast because they just don't realize the damage this over-vaccinating can cause...immediate sometimes and sometimes they think way, way down the road, some of the health issues may be caused by vaccines even given years before. Very scary stuff. Good for you to post it! Thanks!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Good for you to post it! Thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

pandj said:


> THANKS KRIS !!! Thank you for all the great information that you provide. I have titered for years and wish more people would realize how much damage is done to their dogs with unnessary shots,meds and procedures.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just lost my dog last week. Prime example - my vet was selling the idea to run a variety of tests and wanted to keep my pet for a period of several days and yet would not make any guarantee!! Now, the estimate was $2k plus and no guarantee/survival!

You have to keep in mind even though they are under their care - this is only between 8 to 5, then they go home!! Usually it is a part time employee/intern that is watching your pet on the off hours. (In most cases they can't do any more than you and I can - they have to notify an on call doctor). I can't justify a $200 over night bill along with having my pet in a cage!!

The point is I have always been skeptical in veteranarians. Even though they have the sheep skin, there is still incompetence and of course not to crazy of the idea of my pet being a guinea pig!! Then on the other hand we have to worry about the financial end. Look at the article recently in reference to inflated cost/s!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My EX-Vet actually lied to me in order to get me to allow surgery on Taylee before she died. 
He told me that the ultrasound showed a pyloric obstruction - nothing could enter or leave her stomach - even drew one of those little diagrams with a big x over the entrance to the stomach to show me where the obstruction was. Since she had just had an ultrasound two weeks prior that was clear, I imagined that she must have cancer, they would open her up, tell me it was hopeless, and let her go on the table, but I figured that it would be easier that way, instead of putting her down without knowing, and taking away what little chance she may have had that it was a benign obstruction. She had the surgery, and they told me that everything looked great - NO OBSTRUCTION, but while they were in there they did biopsies of her colon, liver, and pancreas! She screamed for three days and then died. I asked for a copy of her chart after she died, and saw that the ultrasound report actually said "we cannot rule out or confirm a pyloric obstruction - strongly recommend a repeat ultrasound with a side view"
And you know, it's not even the $2,000 (that was on top of the $6,500 hospital bill, it is that Taylee was the most pain sensitive dog that I have ever known, and I promised her from the time that she was a puppy that when the end came, I would never do anything extreme that would cause her to suffer, and I went and let them cut her open and slice up almost every organ in her body! That is something that I will never forgive myself for.
The only comfort I have is that she was actually feeling a bit better on her last day, and she gave me a kiss as I was leaving for the night...but **** that bastard Vet who tricked me into letting him do that to her!

Lesson learned - I now get a copy of every single bloodwork and report on my dogs - I pay for them, I am entitled to see them!


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> My EX-Vet actually lied to me in order to get me to allow surgery on Taylee before she died.
> He told me that the ultrasound showed a pyloric obstruction - nothing could enter or leave her stomach - even drew one of those little diagrams with a big x over the entrance to the stomach to show me where the obstruction was. Since she had just had an ultrasound two weeks prior that was clear, I imagined that she must have cancer, they would open her up, tell me it was hopeless, and let her go on the table, but I figured that it would be easier that way, instead of putting her down without knowing, and taking away what little chance she may have had that it was a benign obstruction. She had the surgery, and they told me that everything looked great - NO OBSTRUCTION, but while they were in there they did biopsies of her colon, liver, and pancreas! She screamed for three days and then died. I asked for a copy of her chart after she died, and saw that the ultrasound report actually said "we cannot rule out or confirm a pyloric obstruction - strongly recommend a repeat ultrasound with a side view"
> And you know, it's not even the $2,000 (that was on top of the $6,500 hospital bill, it is that Taylee was the most pain sensitive dog that I have ever known, and I promised her from the time that she was a puppy that when the end came, I would never do anything extreme that would cause her to suffer, and I went and let them cut her open and slice up almost every organ in her body! That is something that I will never forgive myself for.
> The only comfort I have is that she was actually feeling a bit better on her last day, and she gave me a kiss as I was leaving for the night...but **** that bastard Vet who tricked me into letting him do that to her!
> ...


That's what worries me.....I hate not knowing and at the mercy of the vet. Most people don't give it any thought - our pets are also guinea pigs until the vet gets more experience. If the vet is young in age, he/she has limited experience in surgery and diagnostics.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

RobertWhitney said:


> That's what worries me.....I hate not knowing and at the mercy of the vet. Most people don't give it any thought - our pets are also guinea pigs until the vet gets more experience. If the vet is young in age, he/she has limited experience in surgery and diagnostics.


Actually this vet was old - one of the nurses told me that he loves to get a look inside to see how accurate he was in diagnosing the dog's condition. He made MY CHILD his lab experiment!
The sad part is that I knew better- I normally did ask for copies if all tests - I was just so worn down - this was already 4 or 5 days into her hospitalization after having only 2 or 3 hours of sleep a night for a week or two prior - it just did not dawn on me that they would out and out lie to me. This Vet knew me for 20 years and knew without a doubt that I would never have approved of the surgery if he did not make me believe that there was no other option.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

